# Vapochill LS + q9550 gut?



## stim (24. Juni 2009)

Also mein q9550 kann 4,6Ghz aber natürlich nicht mit meiner wakü , somit habe ich mir gedacht eine gebrauchte Vapochill zu kaufen .
Da stellt sich natürlich die Frage ob es sich lohnt oder ob die kühlleistung genug ist !? 

Danke im vorraus!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. Juni 2009)

Die CPU ist vorgetestet? Mit welcher Kühlung? Bei 4,6 GHz ist man bereits bei 541 MHz FSB, was für eine Quadcore-CPU bereits ein hervorragendes Ergebnis ist. In die Region kann man mit einer Vapo LS vielleicht für Suicide Shots vorstoßen, wirklich stabil wird das allerdings nicht sein. Was willst du den mit dem System überhaupt machen? Wenn es Spielen sein soll, dann würde ich bei der Wakü bleiben und -falls dir die Kühlleistung wirklich nicht ausreicht- mit einem Chiller nachhelfen. Zum Benchen ist eine Vapo LS allerdings wiederum zu schwachbrüstig, da ist eine Singlestage-Kokü Marke Eigenbau oder Trockeneis/Flüssigstickstoff effektiver. Gebrauchte Koküs sind sowieso immer so eine Sache...


----------



## stim (24. Juni 2009)

Ja vogetetset mit dem Mabo was ich auch habe also/ Asus Striker II Extrem / Getestet wurde es mit Flüssigstickstoff aber das kann man zum langem betrieb nicht benutzen !
Ich dachte ans zocken stabil bei so 4,4/4,5 Ghz !


----------



## mAlkAv (24. Juni 2009)

Also ich bezweifele das das Mainbaord solch einen hohen FSB stabil mit dem Quad fahren kann.
Bist du sicher dass die Ergebnisse nicht nur für eine CPU-Z Validation ausgereicht haben?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. Juni 2009)

4,4-4,5 GHz sind sehr optimistisch, das wird wahrscheinlich nicht möglich sein. ~4,2 GHz könnte man ins Auge fassen, wenn das Mainboard mitspielt. Aber wie gesagt: Das ist spekulativ, ums Austesten kommt man nicht herum. Wenn die CPU mit LN2 eine CPU-Z-Vali mit 4,6 GHz erreicht hat, ist das ein Ergebnis, in das man nicht zuviel für den Alltagsbetrieb interpretieren sollte. Der 790i wäre für Quadcore-CPUs nicht unbedingt meine erste Wahl.


----------



## 8800 GT (24. Juni 2009)

Wofür brauchst du 4,4 GHZ zum zocken?


----------



## Micha-Stylez (24. Juni 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Wofür brauchst du 4,4 GHZ zum zocken?




Sehr gute Frage  Darauf hätte ich auch gern eine Antwort!


Mfg Micha


----------



## stim (25. Juni 2009)

Die meisten neuen spiele sind sehr cpu lastig geworden dahillft auch keine dicke graka wenn man ein quad auf 3,9 Ghz hat dann muss man also an der pc schrauben! Aber ich denke ich werde die wakü behalten und mir ein Foxconn Blood Rage + i7 920/w3520 + bissel ocz ram hollen und gut ist !
kommt vom geld aufs gleiche raus ,dafür habe ich dann aber was neues und bin mir sichen das, da mehr leistung drinne ist !


----------



## 8800 GT (25. Juni 2009)

selbst bei GTA4 brauchst du keine 4,4 GHZ


----------



## stim (25. Juni 2009)

Ach streiten wir uns nicht drum thema beendet !


----------



## mAlkAv (26. Juni 2009)

stim schrieb:


> Die meisten neuen spiele sind sehr cpu lastig geworden dahillft auch keine dicke graka wenn man ein quad auf 3,9 Ghz hat dann muss man also an der pc schrauben! Aber ich denke ich werde die wakü behalten und mir ein Foxconn Blood Rage + i7 920/w3520 + bissel ocz ram hollen und gut ist !
> kommt vom geld aufs gleiche raus ,dafür habe ich dann aber was neues und bin mir sichen das, da mehr leistung drinne ist !



Das ist imo auch die bessere Lösung, denn ~4.5GHz sind wohl mit der CPU und dem Board nicht zu schaffen, vielleicht mit einem Q9650.


Diese Diskussionen à la "Wofür brauchst du das denn" finde ich übrigens immer etwas fehl am Platze. Insbesondere bei der einschätzung von FPS Raten ist es doch bekannt dass das subjektive Verständnis von flüssigem Gameplay von 25-100+FPS reicht. Und da reicht eben ein Yorkfield mit ~4GHz aktuell nicht immer aus.
Mal davon abgesehen dass solch eine Diskussion vom eigentlichen Thema nicht unwesentlich abweicht.


----------

